# lamb



## andrew66 (Jan 21, 2012)

i am going to smoke a leg of lamb is it better to put in brine over night or a marined


----------



## daveomak (Jan 21, 2012)

Andrew, morning..... Lamb doesn't lend itself to brining too well... brining is usually reserved for pork, poultry and sometimes fish.... Just what I read so I ain't no expert on lamb.... bride just fixed a boneless leg of lamb for me to smoke...  sauted onions, garlic, celery, carrots and threw in rosemary and wrapped with string and the netting the leg was in... rubbed with SPOG and covered with rosemary infused olive/vegetable oil....  cooked to 145 in the MES 30 and it came out pretty darn good....  Not sure what you were looking for so.... I rambled on and on about what I was told to do by bride......    Dave


----------



## andrew66 (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for that dave i will give it a go and should be alright i let you no how it goes Andrew


----------

